# Goat newbie here - 7 day old doeling squatting all the time - UTI?



## Providence Hill (Jul 7, 2013)

We are first-time goat owners as of yesterday, when we brought home a 4-year-old Nubian doe with her one-week-old doeling and buckling.  The doeling seems to be peeing with great frequency, squatting every few minutes.  Some pee comes out each time, either a stream or some drops.  She stays in the squatting position for a little while even after the pee is stopped.  She does not appear to be in any pain, and is eating/pooping/playing just fine.  Should I suspect a UTI?  I assume I should take a urine sample tomorrow and run it to the vet.  I am not eager to jump on antibiotics with such a young kid but of course if that's what she needs we'll do it.  Is there anything else I should do other than making sure she's nursing regularly?    Or is it common for young doelings to pee so often?  Her brother pees with much less frequency (and greater quantity).  Please advise, she's so little and sweet and I don't want to mess this up!

Here's our girl:


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 7, 2013)

Gosh, that seems pretty young for a UTI to have developed.  Babies do pee frequently though.  Keep an eye on her though and if you could, slide a white paper towel under her when she pees, catch it, and look for any trace of blood.  If she changes her behavior at all, then a vet visit might be a good idea.


----------



## Providence Hill (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll try the paper towel.  Maybe I should see frequent peeing as a good thing -- if she's peeing so much, I guess she's getting enough milk.  Her brother is the more aggressive nurser and her mother is not especially attentive, so I've been a little worried about that too.  Nothing like "new mom" worries!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 8, 2013)

My baby girls do seem to pee more frequently than the boys. I think they just can't hold very much.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 8, 2013)

This may sound like an odd suggestion, but have you checked over her 'anatomy' very closely.  I once had a baby goat born without a rectal opening.  She ended up pooping through her vaginal opening.  Your baby may have an anatomical malfunction that prohibits her from emptying her bladder.  It is fairly rare - but does happen.  Hope not in your case!


----------



## Providence Hill (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, her anatomy looks fine and she is pooping normally.  She is still acting perky and playful, so I guess maybe she just has a little bladder!

Thanks so much for all the advice!


----------

